

Show HN: MealDB – The best restaurants and cafes nearby - jfoster
http://mealdb.com

======
sdrothrock
What does it use for the ratings/restaurant data?

I'm in a part of Tokyo with tons of restaurants and was disappointed to see
that it brought up a bakery and a pop idol cafe for my first and second hits
-- not only are they not especially good for meals, they're both pretty far
from me.

~~~
jfoster
It uses Google's ratings data. The same ratings you would see in Google Maps,
but unlike Google Maps, it sorts the results by rating.

You can change the radius through the location menu. I did initially have the
default radius as something smaller, but that didn't work so well outside of
city centers. I'll be making an update so that (when not explicitly specified)
the radius will be increased/decreased based on volume & quality of results.

I'm okay with it showing places that are not perfect for meals. If there's an
exceptional bakery nearby, I think that warrants it being listed. I like to
use the "image" button for this; I find that it gives a really good feel for
what to expect from a place.

~~~
sdrothrock
I actually went back to look again after you mentioned the radius and noticed
that the site tags my number one hit as a bakery when it's actually a store
that just sells snacks. (Think mini bags of potato chips, candy, etc. Grocery
store stuff.)

I guess the problem with this area in particular is that the people who rate
things on Google tend to be tourists and not people who live/work here, so the
ratings tend to skew high on tourist attractions rather than places that are
actually good to eat at.

(If you were curious, the second result was the AKB48 cafe in Akihabara.)

Design-wise, I never would have thought to look for a radius setting under the
location menu. Playing with it didn't help much; I think it's just a problem
with people in Japan not rating things on Google. Oh, well!

------
speyburn
Just a ux tip i noticed: popping up the location api window asking for a
permission without an user action is (atleast by some people) considered a bad
user experience.

Maybe have a big button (or similar) on the landing page that says "Find out
delicious food" or something more describing. Clicking that button would then
launch the location api permission dialog :)

~~~
jfoster
Thanks for the tip. I agree that it's a bit abrupt. Will experiment with
something like what you're suggesting.

------
vortico
Looks pretty good! I'd recommend using a Facebook icon instead of a "thumbs
up" icon, since nobody likes clicking like buttons if they can avoid it.

~~~
jfoster
Yeah, good point. I did some user testing on this (with peek.usertesting.com)
before showing it to anyone, and that exact thing came up a couple of times in
the videos.

------
mrozel
It looks better than I think you originally gave yourself credit for.. I'm
probably going to try to use this.

------
softdev12
This looks nice. I'd definitely recommend porting it to an app. It seems
straightforward enough to implement. Good job.

------
crimsonalucard
It's like yelp. But very very minimal.

~~~
jfoster
It's intended to be something you might use on your phone to make a quick
decision about where to eat in a place that you're not familiar with, so I
think of minimalism as a feature for this type of app.

------
bliti
What did you use to build it?

~~~
jfoster
It uses Bootstrap, Angular, Google Places API, hosted on App Engine (Python
backend).

Funny story about how it came about, actually. I built a really crude version
of it last year the night before flying to Hong Kong for a holiday. I realised
I hadn't done any research about good places to eat in HK, so I stayed up all
night trying to get something functional up in time, figuring that I would
sleep on the plane. That was a really bad idea, because it turned out that I
could barely manage to get any sleep on the plane.

I've been making it a bit more usable over the past week or two, showed it to
my friends on facebook over the weekend, and decided it's ready to be shown a
bit more widely.

------
skidoo
....for me to get a side job at? Because I have no disposable income beyond
keeping myself alive. So, great time spent on that app, comrade.

~~~
jfoster
I'm sorry to hear that. Not sure about what your circumstances are, but maybe
you could post an Ask HN so that someone might be able to help?

From what I've seen, the HN community is incredibly generous when it comes to
giving people opportunities.

